# (Nude, NSFW) Jewel upside down in office chair



## eleganteye

(Nude, NSFW) Jewel upside down in office chair


----------



## O'Rork

what chair?


----------



## eleganteye

O'Rork said:


> what chair?



it's the black object, slightly right and below the model... no a little more over to the right... little more... no, below that... there.


----------



## ssnxp

The lighting is good, do you mind if I ask what your light set up was for this shot?


----------



## --ares--

hot model

what is your setup? Strobes and studio stuff.


----------



## RMThompson

When I first started taking pictures, I remember people saying to me "What is this picture, besides a picture of a pretty girl." 

I remember then thinking, "Yeah, that's what it is, why is that a bad thing?"

While I still take pictures of pretty girls, I think this is what they are talking about. While technically speaking this is a good photo, lighting is nice, maybe a tad overexposed (or some more contrast is needed?) I still feel that it is lacking in something. Emotion, interest, something.

As a softcore pornography shot displaying the model's breasts, it works. As something more, (art?), it doesn't.

I really don't mean to be to be sounding rude about this, just my opinion!


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

Great googa mooga!

Technically a nice photo.

I happen to like this as "art" too...:dunno:


----------



## iolair

I had a chair like that until last week, it just broke...

RMT: I disagree, this seems much more like nude art / simple nude to me, and not like pornography at all.  Good photo.


----------



## Dominantly

#1. She's hot.
#2. I think there could be a bit more light around her head/hairline. It appears to me that you had the lighting medium height to the cameras right, maybe something to the left as well falling over her chin/neck.
#3. This is nothing like a pornography shot.


----------



## Dcrymes84

#1 shes hot
#2 shes hot 
#3 oh yea ......... shes hot. Great photo


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

ok...i still dont see the chair


----------



## rhinoryan

that is one nice chair! i'd love to go for a roll on that!


----------



## Rifleman1776

Not porn. I would call nude art. Good picture. Not the best creative nude art ever but a good picture and technically well done.
I did have to take second.....well....a third look to make decision. 
Very attractive girl. The subject matter is paramount to a good photograph.


----------



## eleganteye

Rifleman1776 said:


> Not porn. I would call nude art. Good picture. Not the best creative nude art ever but a good picture and technically well done.
> I did have to take second.....well....a third look to make decision.
> Very attractive girl. The subject matter is paramount to a good photograph.



I'd call it pin-up; it's brightly lit, plain background, and fairly static. To be artistic I'd want more control over the light, more mystery and something more going on in the scene.


----------



## eleganteye

Dominantly said:


> #1. She's hot.
> #2. I think there could be a bit more light around her head/hairline. It appears to me that you had the lighting medium height to the cameras right, maybe something to the left as well falling over her chin/neck.
> #3. This is nothing like a pornography shot.



#2, Agree -- getting a lot of shadow noise, no contrast -- this was a quick shot, with general lighting -- warrants a re-shoot with more deliberate lighting


----------



## eleganteye

ssnxp said:


> The lighting is good, do you mind if I ask what your light set up was for this shot?



Lighting Setup:

4 diffused & flagged background lights
1 sidelight strip softbox to right
1 beauty dish above and right of camera
1 gold reflector at left

I'll try to post a diagram if I remember


----------



## wiredhernandez

Nice to have the option to shoot those pics.. I think the shadow on her rib from the chair is a bit harsh. Very nice.


----------



## ssnxp

eleganteye said:


> ssnxp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is good, do you mind if I ask what your light set up was for this shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting Setup:
> 
> 4 diffused & flagged background lights
> 1 sidelight strip softbox to right
> 1 beauty dish above and right of camera
> 1 gold reflector at left
> 
> I'll try to post a diagram if I remember
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## rubbertree

eleganteye said:


> Rifleman1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not porn. I would call nude art. Good picture. Not the best creative nude art ever but a good picture and technically well done.
> I did have to take second.....well....a third look to make decision.
> Very attractive girl. The subject matter is paramount to a good photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call it pin-up; it's brightly lit, plain background, and fairly static. To be artistic I'd want more control over the light, more mystery and something more going on in the scene.
Click to expand...


Except that she has no expression on her face, except for maybe holding her breath and hoping you get the shot soon because the blood is rushing to her head. 
I don't see pin-up at all, I just see a naked chick.


----------



## gopal

thanks, it is artistic shot....liked the idea of upside down...great.


----------

